# Picture Quiz



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Where and what is it?

Dave


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I think its a pile of rocks, on the ground :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Greece ? Ancient Korinth ? Where St Paul was said to have delivered his telling off to the Corinthians ?

G


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Somewhere volcanic, that looks like tufa.

Dick


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Some place with no building regulations that's for sure!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Clue 1 - claims a world record


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Clue 2 - it is on a Mediterranean island


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Not my rockery then.

dave p

EDIT entrance to the tomb of kings paphos cyprus.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it one of the Ggantija Temples on Gozo?

Viv


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Viv's the winner!

Claims to be (along with others ....) the oldest man made structure in the world.

A UNESCO World Heritage Site. 

Dave


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Can't help you with the other one though!  :lol: 

Viv


----------

